
Each Facebook User Represented $10.03 in Ad Revenue in 2014 - rlalwani
http://www.adweek.com/socialtimes/emarketer-social-network-ad-revenue/627457
======
rlalwani
Facebook's ad revenue per user will reach $48.76 this year in the US as
compared to $34.68 in 2014. Worldwide, Facebook will capture $12.76 per user
this year. By 2016, eMarketer expects Facebook to take in $15.18 per user
worldwide, and $61.06 per user in the US.

